# Surface Rust on 08 sentra Steel Wheels



## otonielen (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everybody, I live in Milwaukee, WI and my 08 sentra have some rust on the steel wheels? can somebody tell me what can I do? is this cover by the warranty?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

otonielen said:


> Hi everybody, I live in Milwaukee, WI and my 08 sentra have some rust on the steel wheels? can somebody tell me what can I do? is this cover by the warranty?


First check with dealer and see if you're still covered - my guess is no but it's worth a try.

If not, then I would just sand down the rust spots (not sure how bad it is) and spray paint them again.


----------

